# Where to buy half slips



## macupjunkie (Jul 28, 2009)

I have never seen them, but I need one now because I just bought a skirt that's too sheer. Would they be considered lingerie? and what's the range pricewise? Since I got my skirt on sale, if i buy a half slip I guess it's not really a bargain buy anymore *sigh*.

The cheaper the better lol hopefully walmart carries some?


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

Yrp... check out Walmart... Varrassett.... all kinds of lengths too from like mini-skirt to long dress in black and white... I have quite a number of them.....


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yrp... check out Walmart... Varrassett.... all kinds of lengths too from like mini-skirt to long dress in black and white... I have quite a number of them..... Thanks! I can finally wear my skirt




Now I just hope they carry it in Canada...


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

They should.... If not just send me a PM..... I can pick one up for you if you tell me what size you want.....


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 28, 2009)

You can find nice ones but cheap in many places. Dalylah and I are gonna shop amazon to find a few ourselves. You can get really nice ones there for almost nothing. Have fun shopping.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

I get mine at Target. Any place similar to Wal-Mart or Target should carry them.


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

Or target doesn't carry slips!! Our Target doesn't carry much period! Lol.


----------

